# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  دانلود رایگـــان آزمون های سراسـری گاج - رشته تجربی - ازمون 2 و 3

## SHINER

Azmoon 2 tajrobi gaj


Azmoon 3 tajrobi gaj





منبع : konkur3d.in

----------


## Al I

با تشکر ،
ریاضی رو هم بزارین  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## SHINER

> با تشکر ،
> ریاضی رو هم بزارین


سرچ میکنم
پیدا کردم میذارم ...

----------


## Al I

> سرچ میکنم
> پیدا کردم میذارم ...


گذاشتین دوباره تگم کنین بدونم ، ممنون 
موفق باشین  :Y (502):

----------


## yzsd

ازمون های دیگر هم بذار

----------


## pouria98

اولا که یه دنیا ممنون بابت اینا :Y (694): 
ولی کلا در باب دو ازمون گاج و قلمچی میشه گفت نه به اون شوری شوری نه به این بینمکی
یعنی نه به سختی سوالات قلمچی نه(باعرض معذرت) به سوالات ابکی گاج

----------

